# Tank Agression



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

i just got sum new fish today, 1 opaline gourami, and 2 albino tiger barbs, and my blue gourami that i had for 3 weeks now pulled off some of my opaline gourami's tale! shes always hiding in fear from him, and when he does find her, its agression at first sight. is there need for separation? pleeeeeeese respond! -NoaDon12-:shock:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes. Hate to say it but your 15 gallon is too small for those gouramis. And they can be territorial with each other. Also a note on the barbs...they should also be in a larger tank and a larger group as they can be nippy with each other as well and need more swimming space.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Blue gouramis are notoriously territorial......they can also tend to be aggressive....thats their given nature...I would add some plants if you can...my 20L tank I filled with plants, and my gouramis love to hide in the plants...this helped keep them calm...

I"m not positive, but, If this is for your 15G tank in your aquarium listing, that is a rather small tank for a blue gourami....they can grow to be quite large....my dad's tank, he has a blue gourami and it's about 7" long....


I'm sure others will be along with more advise...


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

i guess i shouldn't have a problem with that, AGAIN! cuz my gourami is under a pile of gravel. she was probrobly trying to hide but got stuck and sufficated. the sad sad ending.....


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

thats horrible.....

not to sound like an jerk, but next time just make sure you do your research and you'll avoid unnceccesary deaths in your tank....

we've all been there, just consider it a learning lesson and move on


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

kk, thanks guys! P.S. exciting news, it think one of my tiger barbs are pregnate! i saw them mating this morning!!
when will she lay her eggs? how long do they take to hatch?????!!!!!!!! spaz, spaz!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Tiger barbs tend to lay eggs on a regular basis. They're also really big fans of eating their own eggs. In the couple of years I owned barbs, I saw them spawn countless times and never saw a single fry.


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

OK then, thnx again!!!!!!! spaz, spaz!!!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

iamntbatman said:


> Tiger barbs tend to lay eggs on a regular basis. They're also really big fans of eating their own eggs. In the couple of years I owned barbs, I saw them spawn countless times and never saw a single fry.


Same here, with tigers, golds and cherry barbs.


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

i'm going back to the pet store this weekend to replace a dead fish, FOR FREE!!!!!! any suggjustions? (other than gouramis, i learned my lesson!!!!) its a 15 gallon tank, with a school of tiger barbs, (6), and a blue gourami. anything that will get along with them, and anything that wont eat them while im asleep! one that stays ner the bottom. thnx! -NoaDon12-


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would not advise stocking a tank that small with tiger barbs, or a gourami. I don't think you could add anything other than a snail, should you decide to stock the tigers. I cannot maintain a steady population in a 29 gallon. What happens is the school picks out the weakest fish and that fish whithers away till it dies. Then they choose a new one. I loose a fish every 2-3 months - that's just the way they are.


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

ok, but could i add a tree root that i found in my back yard into the tank, would it rot, r anything loke that?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Adding wood collected outdoors is always a risk for several reasons. First, the type of wood; if it is hardwood it will be OK after preparation, but softwood tends to rot quickly and that can be very toxic. Some woods have highly toxic resins and saps that will leech out. Second, it has to be prepared to rid it of pests (parasites, bacteria), usually boiling works. Third, if it is not dried (meaning not fresh wood) and waterlogged it will again come apart/rot quicker, and it won't sink.

I know it's tempting; about 20 years ago I found a superb chunk of wood underwater in a lake, took it home, put it in a pail of water, all sorts of critters came out, so I boiled it, still saw things I had no idea what they were, ended up tossing it rather than risk the fish. Wood bought in the fish store may be expensive but it should be safe.

Byron.


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

thnxs!!!!!!


----------

